# AMI, Nontransmural vs Subendocardial



## fredcpc (Feb 8, 2013)

To code AMI, the physician documents nontransmural or subendocardial. In the notes the specific site is listed...how is this coded? 

Thank you for the help ahead of time.


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 11, 2013)

fredcpc said:


> To code AMI, the physician documents nontransmural or subendocardial. In the notes the specific site is listed...how is this coded?
> 
> Thank you for the help ahead of time.



take a look at 410.7__ in the ICD9 book, and read the notes under the code.
I think that is what you are looking for.

HTH


----------



## fredcpc (Feb 11, 2013)

*Ami*

I think you right. Thank you, Danny.


----------

